# URGENT home needed



## Samt (Dec 8, 2017)

So i moved into a rented property with my boyfriend and we've been living here for 4 months. We have always noticed this scruffy looking cat when we visit my boyfriend's grandma and one day we asked her about it. She said it had been abandoned by her previous owner 5 years ago and she basically feeds it and gives it water and it roams around her garden. She then asked us if we wanted to take her, and said "if there's any problems with her you can always bring her back". Me being a huge animal lover said yes and we rang our landlord and he granted us permission to have her. Not even 1 week later the landlord decided he now wants to sell the property and we've got to be moved out before Christmas. We are moving into a little apartment which unfortunately is not pet friendly as its a brand new build. I thought this wouldn't be an issue as I knew my boyfriend's grandma will keep feeding and watering her until i find her a loving home. However when I asked her if she would take the cat back she just started screaming at me and shouting and telling me to basically F-off. I have since tried talking to her calmly but she refuses to have the cat back and gets really abusive with me and my boyfriend. I have rang the RSPCA and they can't help me as she is a stray, I rang cats protection and they have her on a waiting list but I need to move before Christmas. I have also rang smaller shelters but they're all full.
She is such a sweet little cat, she purrs whenever she is in company of people and just loves to be cuddled. I assume she is spayed as shes never had kittens and has been stray for years, she is very scruffy and is balding around her neck as she has been outside for so long. She has never scratched or attacked anybody, she lets you pick her up and she even licks you when shes snuggling up.
I desperately need some to find her a home. I'm in the Derbyshire area


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh what a horrible situation.
Try contacting Animal Lifeline as they co-ordinate between multiple rescues and can also offer transport when needed
http://www.animallifelineuk.org


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Samt: wondering if you have had any luck rehoming this cat? What strange behaviour from your boyfriend's grandmother! RSPCA saying they can't help as she is a stray . . . surely being a stray is the reason she needs help  (tho' I did read back in about 2010 that they no longer concern themselves with strays as they apparently 'don't have the resources'.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Has your landlord given you the correct amount of notice you are entitled to, to move out? It doesn’t sound long enough to me. There is probably some agreement between you in writing and if he hasn’t given enough notice then I would suggest you and the cat stay put, until the right amount of notice has been had, by which time you may have rehomed the cat. Try finding a rental through a friend of a friend, that would allow you to take the cat with you.


----------

